
Why autonomous and self-driving cars are not the same - edward
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2015/07/economist-explains?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/ee/st/autonomousselfdrivingcarsexplainer
======
TooFreshForTech
Autonomous cars will no doubt become more common in the next few years. But
for self-driving cars to become the norm, a lot of industries will have to be
completely changed.

And with the way lobbying works nowadays in the US, I doubt we'll see any
changes anytime soon.

~~~
SlipperySlope
Wages of truck drives in the USA are well over 100 billion dollars annually.
Wages of taxi drivers in the USA total over 4 billion dollars annually.

Cost saving is the reason for the rapid replacement of the human-driven
vehicle fleet.

It took only 20 years, 1900-1920, for human-driven automobiles to replace
horses - which was a bigger change with regard to infrastructure.

